# New Ragdoll owner...and first time cat caregiver!



## Konuku (Jul 23, 2015)

Hi everyone.

I just joined the site and will no doubt be posting on here a good amount of time as I have never really had cats in my life before until 2 beautiful Ragdoll kittens reserved me in March or April. They made me pick them up about a month ago in Italy from where I live in Switzerland. Such demanding little guys, but I provided what I hope is "white glove" service. 

Their names are Mimi and Rodolfo as they insisted on being named after dramatic, but sweet opera characters from (no less) an Italian composer. I guess they want to feel close to their roots. 

Anyhoo, as a naive caregiver who tries very hard but is confused a lot of the time, I may need guidance from time-to-time as cats can be truly perplexing animals.

I look forward to joining this online community!


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

Oh my....they are stunningly beautiful! Congratulations on your new additions and welcome to the forum. This is a great place to learn all things cat.


----------



## 0ozma (Sep 22, 2012)

Ohh they are very cute. Welcome!


----------



## evince (Mar 9, 2015)

They're adorable! What are their names? Welcome to the forum


----------



## Winstonkitty (Sep 14, 2014)

Wow, they're so pretty! I love ragdolls. Your post made me laugh


----------



## Wish (May 14, 2015)

Welcome to the forum, your kitties are absolutely gorgeous. I love Ragdolls. <3


----------



## JAGLCc725 (Aug 3, 2015)

Ragdoll is the breed we are researching now for our family and I am hoping to get some information from these forums on the breed and breeders.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

I've never had a pedigree cat but the only pedigree ragdoll I have met (very oddly enough in the rescue I support) is a darling. Hope all goes well with you.


----------

